# What injuries have you had snowboarding?



## Rider161

I'll consider myself lucky with just a sprained wrist(few seasons ago) and a few bruises


----------



## ShredLife

broken scaphoid, torn ligaments in my ankle, torn rotator cuff, separated shoulder, cracked my tailbone, ~3 concussions


----------



## sabatoa

Osteochondritis dissecans

I had to get scoped in the off-season to get it cleaned out and it's good as new now.

Hyper-extended elbow from a month ago still feels sketchy.


----------



## BoardWalk

Herpes.......


----------



## BurtonAvenger

From current injuries to the oldest.

Right posterior elbow dislocation, severe bone/ligament/tendon/muscle bruising of the right hand, broken right hand, countless right shoulder dislocations, numerous left shoulder dislocations, tore something in my left knee most likely mcl, chipped the top of my hip bone and had a floating bone chip, partial dislocation of the right ankle, bruised heels, broken fingers, broken toes, broke right leg, ruptured spleen, dislocated right wrist, whiplash, 7 or 8 concussions, broken nose, chipped teeth, dislocated jaw, numerous bruised, smashed, slammed body parts, tailbone something or other, I think that's everything that I can remember. Spleen was by far the worst.


----------



## nomembername

Argo said:


> Last week broke right leg and tore 3 ligaments in my ankle requiring surgery, obviously I'm stuck on the couch not riding....


What were you doing? Landing a jump?


----------



## Shazkar

MCL sprain that's still bothering me 2 years later (the doctor I got sent to was crappy, and said I'd be fine / didn't need physical therapy... I was dumb for listening to him). Oh well.


----------



## snowvols

Broke my tailbone learning, compression fracture on the spine, broken wrist, effed up knee that is permanently swollen, and a few sprained ankles.


----------



## honeycomb

Cracked a rib attempting a rail, pulled my groin landing on my back/ass(not exactly sure how that one happened...) a few sprained wrists, sprained-possibly fractured/cracked thumb-bent backwards over rail, full body weight, lost ~50% range of motion and pain for 'bout 2-3 months, didn't fully heal for 6. My right wrist and thumb(just the base knuckle) are easily injured now but that started when I was 17 playing soccer, otherwise I'm a fast healer and I don't bruise unless you hit me with a baseball bat.


----------



## Argo

I was coming a little fast and went to jump a cat track, did a little 180, lander in a very hard tail press type position that I wasn't ready for and penetrated down to the ground so it was a very hard catch, instant snaps were felt. I would have speed checked but the fresh snow kinda hid the cat track and I didn't see it soon enough to slow down enough. Just glad it wasn't more serious as I flew a long way but not in the direction of trees.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ive cracked my ribs a ton of times, bruised heels/strained tendons in my foot, did something to my knee a couple years ago where i couldnt walk on it for like a month but didnt have insurance at the time so never figured out exactly what happened there, that still bothers me from time to time. a bunch of other stuff but never anything really major, mainly bumps and bruises from rails and things of the sort.


----------



## chomps1211

Just curious, were the bulk of these injuries "Terrain Park" related, or were they sustained thru average everyday free riding type activity? _(...you know, catch a little "wrong" air, little too fast thru the glades, too much speed & catchin' an edge, dipshit skier {...or boarder} not watchin' were they're going? Etc. etc.?)_

Just wonderin' exactly what it is I have to look forward to as my skills progress!  _(...don't really see myself ever doing any "Park" stuff. Maybe some pipe if my skills allow! but no rails or boxes I don't think)_

...that immature deal only works for the "Mind"! The "Body" is still _OLD_!!  _(I swear, Gravity sucks you into the earth a *lot* harder, and with a Lot *less* "bounce" after 40!!)_  

One BAD hip pointer injury, end of 1st day, 1st lesson! Knew enough to rent a helmet for the lesson, but then fell back on my elbows & shoved my shoulder up under my ear below the helmet!!!! Grayed out a bit from that!

Re-Injured Hip pointer, 1 week later! (Thank god I was wearing some padding for that one!! Would have needed a stretcher otherwise!) 

So far though, mostly just strains, sprains, bruises as well as some plain old run of the mill "Monkey Butt"!!!  Of course this last weekend I was clocking a few runs at over 30 & 35 mph. All my runs for the day had top speeds over 20-25 mph! So NOW,.. things could start to get a little hairy in a crash or fall!


(...Just as a little side note!

I think It's REALLY Strange that I've repeatedly crashed my L hip, HARD! Twice on the board, once on my MTB as it caught a pedal doin' 20 mph and the bike stopped! I of course DIDN'T! Bruise showed up three days later as my toes turned dark purple! Got a really neat shark tooth scar on my L ankle from the chain ring also,.. I've landed on my wrists and arms and shoulders, back, hips, knee's, butt!! dozens of times since I started boarding last year, and my arthritis hasn't kicked up over ANY of it! But once again, last night I reach into the back seat to get something while driving home, and this morning, I can't raise my arm high enough to hold a cup of coffee!!! R arm is useless from the shoulder down) One of God's little practical Jokes, No doubt!!


----------



## linvillegorge

broken ribs and torn MCL


----------



## BurtonAvenger

chomps1211 said:


> Just curious, were the bulk of these injuries "Terrain Park" related, or were they sustained thru average everyday free riding type activity? _(...you know, catch a little "wrong" air, little too fast thru the glades, too much speed & catchin' an edge, dipshit skier {...or boarder} not watchin' were they're going? Etc. etc.?)_
> 
> Just wonderin' exactly what it is I have to look forward to as my skills progress!  _(...don't really see myself ever doing any "Park" stuff. Maybe some pipe if my skills allow! but no rails or boxes I don't think)_
> 
> ...that immature deal only works for the "Mind"! The "Body" is still _OLD_!!  _(I swear, Gravity sucks you into the earth a *lot* harder, and with a Lot *less* "bounce" after 40!!)_


My injuries have been everything and anything in between. Speared myself on a tree that's what chipped my hip, improperly cut half pipe took out my spleen, elbow was me just getting too gnarly for my own good in the terrain park on a jump, caught edges, rock slams in powder, etc. etc. etc. Risk vs Reward.


----------



## nickwarrenn

Besides the few sprains and tailbone bruises, a couple of concussions and a broken wrist. Went up to a hip stall feature, and slid out on my heel edge, land hit first and the board/bindings landed on top of it. Hurt a lot, drove home because I assumed it was just sprained and then went to the ER.


----------



## Argo

I'd rather have injuries doing something I love doing than getting in a car accident on the way to work in the city... My wife and I both feel the same way, if we are gonna have aches and pains when we are old we would rather it be from something fun....


----------



## Ryan_T

Sprains and bruises. Pretty lucky so far.


----------



## bobthegood

Same injuries as I had when I played other sports: shoulder sprains, rotator cuff, pulled muscles, sprained knees and ankles, and a broken thumb. Very lucky to have no serious stuff. Seems like anytime you injure something, even with proper rehab, it becomes a weak link. And with age I'm accumulating a nice set of weak links. Still, I agree with the Argo "I'd rather go down doing something fun" theory.


----------



## honeycomb

Mine were all in the park, worst I've done freeriding is catch an edge, land on my chest and be unable to breathe for a minute.


----------



## digZ

Broken wrist requiring surgery, Bruised tailbone, couple sprained ankles (both from park falls and one time I had a really bad one where somebody cut into me from the side while I was just freeriding). One time I overshot a jump pretty badly(as in a missed the entire landing badly), my foot was bruised pretty bad for about a week and I had a sprained ankle but I was very lucky I didn't get a break.


----------



## Shazkar

all this is making me want to buy more body protection, but i have no idea what to get


----------



## Riley212

Seperated shoulder and the vertibrae that connect to my pelvis are rotated so my hips are always off allihgnment with my torso. Both from landing badly on ice from drops.


----------



## kpd2003

i have a nice "quasimodo" gargoyle hump since my bones never healed in the shoulder socket ... always fun to show people 

also broke my right orbital (aka the temple) when i randomly decided to go top gun status and do a flyby of teh landing pad.


----------



## MarshallV82

Broke a few ribs.. a couple times. 
-1 time was just a slam on a cat track when I was learning, caught a edge, 
-other time was from overshooting a jump, I was lucky that's all that happened, the video was almost hard to watch. 

Broke my nose (And googles) once
- landed on my face off a medium sized kicker.

Other than that just bumps and bruises and a few days of being sore, nothing serious

I feel like I get injured the most when I'm not confident approaching a feature or whatever. I always go slow when I'm not feeling it, and that gets me in trouble for sure.


----------



## zealandblack

A couple concussions, dislocated left shoulder a handful of times, hairline stress fracture in my shin bone (although snowboarding was probably just one of many causes of this one as I was also playing soccer and training for marathons which contributed to the stress fracture), sliced open my back when I fell on a tree run onto an exposed broken off branch that ripped a hole in my jacket and base layer cutting a deep gouge just below my right shoulder blade, countless bruises, tons of sprains.


----------



## chomps1211

Shazkar said:


> all this is making me want to buy more body protection, but i have no idea what to get



*JEEEEZ - UUS!!!!* No Shit! WTF did I get myself into?????   

Oh well,.. couldn't be too much worse than having a drunk turn left in front of me on my motorcycle!! _(...I got REAL lucky there,.. came off the bike & rolled thru 2 lanes of oncoming traffic to the opposite curb without getting tagged again after bouncing off that booger eatin' retard's fucking Mercedes!)_ Risk v Reward!!! Damn Skippy!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shazkar

The funny thing is my MCL injury was on a Big Air Bag. Of all things. Jeez, so dumb.


----------



## earl_je

Rib fracture, scar on the bridge of my nose, shoulder glenoid labrum tear, knee meniscal tear, osteochondritis, ankle ligament strain, huge ass bruise on my right hip that still hurts from where I went too fast on a spine and overshot thats been almost 5wks ago.


----------



## Argo

chomps1211 said:


> *JEEEEZ - UUS!!!!* No Shit! WTF did I get myself into?????
> 
> Oh well,.. couldn't be too much worse than having a drunk turn left in front of me on my motorcycle!! _(...I got REAL lucky there,.. came off the bike & rolled thru 2 lanes of oncoming traffic to the opposite curb without getting tagged again after bouncing off that booger eatin' retard's fucking Mercedes!)_ Risk v Reward!!! Damn Skippy!!!!! :thumbsup:


Id rather get hurt boarding than hurt by some fucking dickhead driving drunk.....


----------



## jdmccright

Skiers thumb... tore out my ligament and put a hole in my tendon in my hand. How the fuck I got skiers thumb on a snowboard:dunno:


----------



## Deviant

In no particular order

Fractured wrist in 3 places on my 30th birthday (nurses at the ER loved that)
Bent elbow about 45 degrees the wrong way still can't throw a baseball hard or it will come out again (it has).
4 cracked ribs (not in the same crash) multiple others unconfirmed. 
Tailbone fracture twice. 
Dislocated shoulder. 
Whiplash and concussions multiple times (usually in the same hit). 
Boxers fracture of right hand (actually happened twice the first wasn't from snowboarding, broke the cast and re-broke it snowboarding). 
Broke pinky finger. 
Possible current partially torn rotator cuff. 
Countless sprains, pulls and ice rash

I'm probably forgetting something.


----------



## Qball

Bruised vertebrae, concussion, broken ribs, chipped patella (knee cap), chipped tooth (knee to the jaw scotty lago style, not nearly as gnarly though), countless shoulder sprains, bruised shins, bruised ass, and my wrist might currently be fractured.


----------



## fattrav

Wow, I have clearly not been getting gnarly enough.

Torn MCL and miniscus grade 2 tear, re-tore my labrum in my shoulder half through, dislocated thumb and was mis-diagnosed through physio & took a year to heal, injured my tail bone to the point of not being able to sit for three weeks, caught an edge and strained my neck muscles which was really owie.


----------



## eek5

sprained wrist, shoulders
bruised/fractured knee or something else (don't know.. can't afford MRI but it's getting better now after 6 wks)
bruised ribs
minor concussion
permanently sprained left thumb (hit a tree.. never healed which sucks)


----------



## Memphis Hawk

Sprained ankle years ago on my first run EVER! out for weeks. Fell about 5 weeks ago at 25MPH plus off a 12 foot drop onto my right shoulder. Whatever I did, it was as close to dislocation as possible. I have to immobilize my arm with the other one just to get back to the bottom. Landed on the front of my neck once and couldn't breathe very well for several days. other than that, just bumps and bruises of various degrees.

Funny that we all keep coming right back to it.


----------



## Lunchball

My balls are too small for this thread.


----------



## van-gramsci

I have owned my board for 4 years. I got on it once back when I bought it and aggravated a preexisting, nagging shoulder problem (multiple subluxations) by falling on my outstretched arm. For various reasons, I didn't board again until this winter. My first day on it, I was at the point of shakily linking turns, but kept catching my heel edge. One such time I whacked my head on snow nice and hard, mildly concussing myself.

Pretty rough start for me, but my second time out this year I took a lesson and it helped a ton! After 4 days this season, I'm now breezing down the greens and haven't caught my edge since. On to the blues next time I'm out, I think.


----------



## Letkajenkka

This is what I got at the moment.
Has anyone experienced an injury with about these symptoms?

It started about a year ago, after one week very intense snowboarding trip (about 8hours a day). I also did fall once a bit bad to my left hip & buttock which most likely caused this. Still I was able to continue riding after falling still for few days. The pain got stronger about a week after the trip.

*Currently:*
Dull pain (not sharp) on outer thigh, hip. Also inside of the thigh might be a bit sharper.
Also I've had this weird tingling sensation often in my Ankle (which is odd, maybe somekind of nerve)

Now when riding I have to be quite careful with buttering, jumping or twisting (shifties on air). The outer thigh/hip gets quite easily worked up and aches more.

This ache / painstate is pretty much constant in normal life.
*
At the beginning: (about a year ago)*
it was more intense pain, I couldn't lift leg up too much as pain in thigh prevented this, also stretching leg outwards was quite painful.
I visited physiotherapist 5 times, wasn't much lasting help.
X-Ray and ultrasound have been taken both seemed fine. No MRI taken.

Physios don't seem so concerned as the pain doesn't agitate too much when they try moving my leg. It's more of a dull pain. In worst case scenario it's hip labrum tear, but I'd like to believe no.

I've came to conclusion it's probably somehow chronical pain. 
Today I found article about *Hip Flexor injury* which it could be. Apparently it has a high possibility to become chronical. 
Has anyone any experience of such injury and could say how does that feel?


----------



## jello24

I didn't sustain any injuries during my first year, but my second year brought about a dislocated shoulder courtesy of some fog and a well-hidden bump that launched me a few dozen feet with a triple cartwheel to finish things off.

Besides that, nothing major, just a few ass bruises from falling on ice, a lot of painful wrists, and a sizable dent on the helmet from a whiplash-type head hit from a caught edge that left my ears ringing for a good 5 minutes.


----------



## outlyr

*bruised heel*

Separated shoulders. This past Friday I blew out my heel on a very harse landing though. I hit the big park jump at Camelback, PA and came up a few feet short. The lift attendee said it was a 45 footer, it was probably closer to 40, unfortunately I only had enough speed to travel 35 feet or so. I probably came down from a height of 20 feet flush on the knuckle, tried to muscle through it, but just collapsed on impact, bounced, flipped, and landed flat on my back on the transition. I believe I tore something in my right heel, nothing too serious though. I also bruised my left ankle, and both knees were a bit weary the next day. I rode for a few more hours until the heel tightened up. Does anyone have any experience rehabing heel injuries? I bruised one some years back and it took forever to get back to 100%.


----------



## Kwanzaa

Hit a tree last year and got a spinal compression. 

I would have killed myself if my head hit the tree.


----------



## Slush Puppie

badly bruised knee (two different occasions)
Some sort of shoulder injury (I'm currently having physio for but I think it originated on my first trip)
fractured rib (just healed)
some sort of minor fracture in/behind the pinky knuckle on both hands (current)
bruised/fractured coccyx (current - makes getting into/out of my car a bit tricky)

nothing major but not a bad collection for only 3 trips. And all while wearing impact protection. Just wear and tear I guess when you decide to learn to ride in the second half of your 30's  The rib ended my day but got though rest of the week with painkillers more or less ok.

Snowboarding endorphins > fear every time


----------



## mtl20

i just broke my collarbone while freeriding this past saturday, got distracted and caught an edge while riding fast and fell right on my left shoulder on an icy trail. I was lucky i was wearing a helmet though.


----------



## Pixel8tedOne

Broken tailbone, separated shoulder. Been lucky with just bruises this year, but I also invested in some crash pads and they have literally saved my ass a few times so far.


----------



## onji

Was bombing it down some bullet-proof hardpack, and caught and edge. Did a couple of back flips, and I may have blacked out for a second or two, but I can't remember. A total beginner mistake, but I probably shouldn't have gone out with a cold.

Damaged meniscus in the right knee.
Damaged ligaments in the part that connects the ribs to the spine.
Something weird on my left ankle that the doctor reckoned was a sprain.

I did this on December 22nd, and lost about 40 days of riding. Couldn't walk for about a week, and had a slow recover over the subsequent 4 weeks. Am back to riding twice a week, but feel kinda sore. I'm sooooooo glad I was wearing a helmet. I'm now riding with body armour.


----------



## Unowned

broken collar bone, dislocated elbow


----------



## carsbybigd

3 yrs ago hurt my right knee at work stepping off a tool to a step,just did something to my Left knee at work walking through the plant.I had a burning feeling in the back/side of my calf about an inch down and about 2-3 inches wide and long.Felt like someone stuck an icepick in my leg.X-ray's and ultra sound showed nothing[clogged artery/vein]waiting on an MRI.Burned really bad while driving home from work[90 minute drive most days.] Just goes to show ya,you can get hurt just being you and not doing anything crazy on the slopes !


----------



## Whoracle

yesterday i caught my edge at the end of my first run and strained my rotator cuff. Didnt want to waste my money so i rode the rest of the day. Its in an arm immobilizer right now though lol.


----------



## snowklinger

So I knuckled a jump or something to make the outside of my leg hurt right at the top of my boot, I can't seem to replicate the pain when I'm not riding. Today I cleared a jump by ALOT (maybe just a 10-12 footer, but pretty lippy and tall), just barely caught the bottom of the tranny and that leg just sent shivers of pain going up, and seemed like I aggravated the same thing. 

I've heard of a "high-ankle sprain"...is it possible to have it this high up? I don't think I took a direct hit to the leg to imply bone bruising, but maybe I wrenched it against the boot and its just bruised up there. ...


----------



## ThunderChunky

Been riding seven years and have never been hurt actually riding. I was screwing around at my friends house three years ago and rode my board down a little hill like a sled to get to the bottom really quick and my hand hit got caught on a weed. Pulled my ring finger so far back it split the knuckle in half. Seven years and I manage to get hurt just sliding down a hill. :dunno:..........:laugh:. I'm ok with that.


----------



## poutanen

- Broken wrist
- bruised tailbone (landed really funny in a 1/4 pipe when I was way younger)
- fucked both shoulders multiple times
- bruised my chest on a mogul at Jay Peak last year
- elbowed myself in the ribs this year!
- landed goggles first once
- hit my buddy in the head, got a concussion and forgot how to talk properly (bought a helmet after that)
- thought I tore my ass open when I landed on it from about 10 feet up after I hit a lip funny

Back in my skiing days, before my balls dropped I fell on some corn snow and tore my face to shit. It never healed.


----------



## RedRomo

All this last season...

First day, last run..landed on my elbow and broke two ribs.
Broke a carpal bone in my wrist 3 weeks later
2nd degree tear of my MCL

I'm old and stupid though...at least that's what I blame it on.


----------



## henry06x

Fractured tail bone.
Did something to my left shoulder to the point I couldn't really move it for 2 weeks. Never saw a doc tho
Sprained both wrists one week apart.
Strained abdomen muscle.
Jamed my knee coming up short on a jump to where it was sore for a week or two.
Misc lumps and bruises on the ass, hips, shins and what not.
That's about it. Nothing major mostly because I'm too scared to go big and risk fucking my self up.


I have a buddy with much worse luck. Been riding only two years and has had two concussions, fractured ribs, and sprained a wrist...


----------



## timmytard

henry06x said:


> Fractured tail bone.
> Did something to my left shoulder to the point I couldn't really move it for 2 weeks. Never saw a doc tho
> Sprained both wrists one week apart.
> Strained abdomen muscle.
> Jamed my knee coming up short on a jump to where it was sore for a week or two.
> Misc lumps and bruises on the ass, hips, shins and what not.
> That's about it. Nothing major mostly because I'm too scared to go big and risk fucking my self up.
> 
> Nothing major?
> If you fracture your tail bone, your fucked for a year if your lucky.
> 
> I don't mean no boarding for a year, were talking daily shots of morphine & not a wink of sleep for a few months.
> By the time you are able to walk, you can't. Your muscles are so weak & you weigh more just from being motionless. You almost have to learn to walk again.
> You can't even blink your eyes without excruciating pain, everything is connected to your ass.
> 
> Imo, burning to death would be about the only thing that would hurt more.
> It is the worst injury & you never become 100% after.
> 
> TT


----------



## henry06x

timmytard said:


> Nothing major?
> If you fracture your tail bone, your fucked for a year if your lucky.
> 
> I don't mean no boarding for a year, were talking daily shots of morphine & not a wink of sleep for a few months.
> By the time you are able to walk, you can't. Your muscles are so weak & you weigh more just from being motionless. You almost have to learn to walk again.
> You can't even blink your eyes without excruciating pain, everything is connected to your ass.
> 
> Imo, burning to death would be about the only thing that would hurt more.
> It is the worst injury & you never become 100% after.
> 
> TT


 Its not that bad, it's not like breaking your back or something. It's a useless bone at the end of your spinal cord. It just bruises and hurts. It hurts to sit in general for like 2 weeks then just hurts to sit back and relax in a chair and you cant really sleep on your back. I Just took advil every day and if it's a bad break they will give you a prescription pain killer at first. Recovery time is only 4-6 weeks but I kept too active and it took more like 3 months.
Breaking my hand in 3 places during high school football was worse because I actually splintered the bones. My hand was in a cast for 8 or 10 weeks for that

What to do for a Broken Tailbone


----------



## tlake2568

-Sprained Wrist (PLOWED by a gaper on skis that couldnt stop on a blue. Talk about a garage sale. He got it worse though, as he told a sled ride right to an ambulance)
-Bruised ass-cheek

Thats it so far, and thats all from last year!


----------



## Karasene

slammed left side of head on icy hardpack
broken neck, C2 and C6 vertebrae

and I'm super! ..lucky.
some of you already know this tho.. 

Edit: did a few more runs.. drank a bottle of whisky.. Went to the ER next morning by default.


----------



## timmytard

Karasene said:


> slammed left side of head on icy hardpack
> broken neck, C2 and C6 vertebrae
> 
> and I'm super! ..lucky.
> some of you already know this tho..


Perty cute too

TT


----------



## Karasene

No.



10char.


----------



## timmytard

Ya, I think you are, I don't mean anything by it.
It's just a simple observation. Sounds like you took offense to it.:dunno: Sorry. 

TT


----------



## snowvols

timmytard said:


> Perty cute too
> 
> TT


HAHA Trying to pickup a chick on the snowboarding forum?


----------



## poutanen

snowvols said:


> HAHA Trying to pickup a chick on the snowboarding forum?


LOL I've made forum comments before, never expect anything by it though...


----------



## Karasene

you guys are funny


----------



## StrattonRider

Last year i was going to doing a board slide on a box i never examined and hit the front lip of the box. Fell on my wrist and broke it. It didn't start hurting till i got home from the emergency room. I still snowboarded with a cast though.


----------



## Capitashred9

*Arm*

Back in 03 at High Cascade broke my humorous bone, following winter broke my left forearm mean while bruising a lung and kidney, then the following season broke the same forearm again! Now I'm 6 seasons injury free. Can't stop, won't stop!


----------



## poutanen

Capitashred9 said:


> Back in 03 at High Cascade broke my humorous bone...


Now that's funny! :cheeky4: Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Dysantic

Broke my collarbone about 5 years ago going off a jump that was way too big and I was going way too fast. Also didn't help I tried to do my first 360. Funny thing is I landed it, but then caught a massive hole in the ground and my nose dug right in to the snow and I landed on my front shoulder. Looking back at it now, it could have been alot worse. lol


----------



## stevetim

Broken collarbone. 

Fractured fibula. 

Numerous deep tissue contusions. 

Ankle sprains galore.


----------



## timmytard

stevetim said:


> Ankle sprains galore.


Get some stiffer boots.

TT


----------



## Magnum626

Hmm, none in the park just mostly hard charging stuff.

Concussion after hitting a tree in tree run with a 1/2 inch scar on my cheek. Chicks dig scars right? :laugh:

No shoulder dislocations but AC seperations/tears in both shoulders from tackling the snow.

Dislocated elbow when my board hit a pothole in ice. Had it reduced at the base of the mountain at the clinic but it took 4 tries. 

Some kind of abdominal tear trying to duck under a rope at speed then caught an edge...still bothers me, maybe a hernia from that incident.

I dislocated my ankle and had a fx fibula from mountain biking last july, titanium plate and 8 screws in my leg now. Hopefully I'll be able to rehab my ankle riding this year.


----------



## corneilli

I like broke all the cartilage (not sure if it's the right word, I looked it up on google translate) in my knee when falling on ice :/ And that's like the only serious thing that happened to me while snowboarding


----------



## beall

Anyone have tennis elbow for snowboarding? the season is over in Oz and I got this tennis elbow and I am pretty sure I get it from leaning down strappinng the Flow M11 after every lifts. I have to turn over toe side to strap on the bindings and constantly putting my left hand down pressing the snow. Been to the physio a few times and they told me to do so exercises and to message the tendons as there are less blood flowing around there, which make it recover slowly. It as been almost 3 months now and I am still sore whenever I grab a hold hard on something hard that is big like a handshake.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

Fell during a landing on a jump last year. On the east coast so landed on that lovely snow/ice. Ended up injuring my hand/wrist, so I thought. Couldn't support any weight, couldn't even pick up my jacket with that hand. Got xrays that day that came back negative so was told its probably just a really bad bruise. That was a year ago and to this day, if I position my hand in a certain way and put pressure on it, it still causes a sharp pain. My thinking is maybe it was some type of hairline fracture that just never healed or something. :dunno:


----------



## B(F)Dkid55

1 concussion, broken wrist, twisted knee, sprained ankle, sprained wrist


----------

